# New GTO - first impressions



## SJAndrew (Sep 28, 2004)

I drove my beautiful baby home last night (2005 Quicksilver M6).

Here are my initial impression

1) Holy ****! This thing has power to burn. The neck-snapping torque on the 1-2 shift makes me smile with giddy delight.

2) The seats ROCK. I have never had better lateral support on my back or thighs. My dad has a 2002 STS and the seats in the GTO put it to shame.

3) The exhaust note is intoxicating. I have been driving without the stero on to listen to the sweet small block music.

4) The corenering (even with the stock BFGs) is great. The car is glued to the road.

5) The interior room continues to surprise me. I'm a very large guy (6'-5" 290 LB) and I fit comfortably in the goat.

6) The steering is fantastic - there is no mush or lag. I feel bolted to the road.

7) The interior feels as solid as a brick. 

Now for the bad:

1) The rear vision due to the B and C pillars sucks (compared to my 4-door GTP). This will take a little getting used to.

2) There is still too much fender above the rear wheels.

3) I miss automatic climate control (not a failing of the GTO, I just wish it was included).


Overall, I love the car. It's gorgeous and getting better looking every time I gaze upon it. And, what an engine!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

SJAndrew said:


> I drove my beautiful baby home last night (2005 Quicksilver M6).
> 
> Here are my initial impression
> 
> ...


 arty: CONGRATS!!!!! I'm sure I speak for everyone when I say, we are glad you like it! :cheers


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

GTODEALER said:


> arty: CONGRATS!!!!! I'm sure I speak for everyone when I say, we are glad you like it! :cheers


You don't speak for me. I wish he hated it.
































Just kidding. Congrats man.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

djdub said:


> You don't speak for me. I wish he hated it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hehehe, yes I do....I'm a post whore! j/k


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Damn *6'-5" 290 LB!*. Don't tell me, your nickname is Tiny. Anyway, congrats on your new ride arty:


----------



## PhantomOctane (Jun 11, 2005)

well lemme tell you.... i just got mine not to long ago and i love mine as well.... i am a 6'4" man that tips the scales at just over 350..... i am a big boy.... and i fit comfortably in it.... even better then my 2004 Comp G...... plus the torque and the grip with Goodyear F1 Supercar tires is massive.... hehe... the guy that owned mine..... put em on... hehe... SUCKER!!....


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> hehehe, yes I do....I'm a post whore! j/k


Hey Hey dont forget your also a prick


----------



## Palmer (Sep 23, 2004)

SJAndrew said:


> Now for the bad:
> 
> 1) The rear vision due to the B and C pillars sucks (compared to my 4-door GTP). This will take a little getting used to.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the new ride and welcome to the forum!!

Two very quick things:

1. Check your tire pressure. They are probably at 55-60psi
2. Take it back to the dealer and tell them to check the alignment! Believe me, I just bought rubber all the way around after 9k because of it. Good chance it's WAAAAAYYYYY off.

Besides that - just wait until you hit the rev limiter in 3rd and throw her into fourth! I swear there is nothing like it..... :cheers


----------



## WRA (Jun 17, 2005)

What are the best tires for this car after killing the OE's? How about Bridgestone Potenza S-03 Pole Pos? What did you get?


----------



## SJAndrew (Sep 28, 2004)

I took my beauty out for a spin tonight.

Two rice rockets wanted to race. Being 30 years old and driving a cop magnet, I ignored their taunts. I would have prolly smoked either (mid-nineties beat down eclipse GS and a civic), but I want to keep my license.

I would imagine this will be pretty common.


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

Congrats on the new car :cheers As far as tires go I like the nittos. After you feel comfortable in the car and get it broke in go get you some kills!


----------



## Clevite 77 (Dec 21, 2004)

Hey SJ,
I agree I also think the rear quarters are a little big. Maybe if they were contoured like the 2005 stang, or something. I think it makes the rear wheels look a little small. (optical illusion)

Congrats though, I so wish I had the money, with my Regal GS (just like your GTP) I'm about $5K upside down depreciation, is a b!tch.

Have fun.


----------



## bemeyer (Apr 4, 2005)

Clevite 77 said:


> Hey SJ,
> I agree I also think the rear quarters are a little big. Maybe if they were contoured like the 2005 stang, or something. I think it makes the rear wheels look a little small. (optical illusion)
> 
> Congrats though, I so wish I had the money, with my Regal GS (just like your GTP) I'm about $5K upside down depreciation, is a b!tch.
> ...


I feel you guys on this comment. I've always thought the same thing. Honestly, I think the non-spoiler setup helps alleviate this issue. It helps make the ass end look "less tall." Just take your spoiler off one weekend and enjoy the view.


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

*Don't waste time racing*

Just yesterday I watched a ricer get cuffed and stuffed. He tried to race an undercover hopped up monte. I think they use it as a pursuit car. It makes you realize how seriously they take racing on public roads.


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

Oh, I nearly forgot, congrats on the new ride. :cheers


----------



## Palmer (Sep 23, 2004)

WRA said:


> What are the best tires for this car after killing the OE's? How about Bridgestone Potenza S-03 Pole Pos? What did you get?


I went cheap! Figured I was going to burn them off being the first summer with this rocket  

I bought the Fuzion ZRi. The specs were showing really good dry traction and decent wet, so I took those. Got them for $120 a piece mounted and balanced.

I just put them on a couple of days ago, so of course they are better than the OEM's right now. Will follow up after a few weeks for a better review. :cheers


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

SJAndrew said:


> I took my beauty out for a spin tonight.
> 
> Two rice rockets wanted to race. Being 30 years old and driving a cop magnet, I ignored their taunts. I would have prolly smoked either (mid-nineties beat down eclipse GS and a civic), but I want to keep my license.
> 
> I would imagine this will be pretty common.



Damn goats; they eat just about everything  

and Welcome to The Club, SJA :cheers


----------



## Buffalo (Jul 22, 2004)

bemeyer said:


> I feel you guys on this comment. I've always thought the same thing. Honestly, I think the non-spoiler setup helps alleviate this issue. It helps make the ass end look "less tall." Just take your spoiler off one weekend and enjoy the view.



:agree I removed my spoiler and the car looks a lot sleeker and you don't have the d**n spoiler in your rear view mirror. Congrats on your new GTO.


----------

